# مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة السابعة



## Molka Molkan (4 أبريل 2012)

*مناقشات دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - المستوى الأول - المحاضرة السابعة
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (4 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل وجاري القراءه

كل الشكر علي المجهود الرائع


----------



## اليعازر (4 أبريل 2012)

تمّ التنزيل وجاري القراءة

ربنا يبارك مجهوداتك.


.


----------



## Abdel Messih (4 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل و تمت القراءة شكرا لخدمتك مولكا *
​


----------



## The Coptic Legend (4 أبريل 2012)

جارى التنزيل و القراءه​


----------



## سمعان الاخميمى (4 أبريل 2012)

*متابع
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (4 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل* ...


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أبريل 2012)

*شكرا اخى مولكا
تم قراءة المحاضرة السابعة*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (4 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل وجاري القراءه​


----------



## مونيكا 57 (4 أبريل 2012)

*اعجبنى جدااا هذا التوضيح 

هل المسيح هو الله أم إبن الله؟"

!، فهو وبالطبع الجواب معروف وسهل وبسيط، هو إبن الله أقنومياً وهو الله جوهرياً (أي بالجوهر)*


----------



## مينا إيليا (4 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل وجارررررررررري القراءة


----------



## المفدى بالدم (4 أبريل 2012)

جارى التحميل والقراءة ​


----------



## ElectericCurrent (4 أبريل 2012)

تم  إلتهام المحاضرة فوراً وعلى الهواء مباشرةً
ربنا يعوض  تعبكم  .ويكافئكم .
جار* إجــــــتـــــرار* المحاضرات السبعة  لإكتمال -  برأييئ المتواضع   -وحده واحده مكتملة -متكاملة .
الرب ينمى هذا العمل إكراماً ومجداً   لإسمه القدوس.


----------



## مينا إيليا (5 أبريل 2012)

*تمت القراءة والمحاضرة في غاية الروعة ومبسطة الي حد ما 
 بالنسبة للعامل اللغوي هل يوجد قواميس او مواقع من الممكن المساعدة  في الترجمة او لدراسة هذه اللغة 
شكرااااااااا مولكا علي المحاضرة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (5 أبريل 2012)

> في  البداية – وهو أمر مضحك – يجب أن يكون طارح الشبهة يعرف أين هو التناقض  أساساً!، فهناك من لا يعرفون أصلا في أي شيء يوجد تناقض! وهنا أطلب من طارح  الشبهة ان يشرح فهمه لهذه النصوص بحيث يحقق هذا الشرح تعارضاً (تناقضاً)  في النصوص



هذا الجزء يخالف تماما مبدا رئيسى وهو انه ممنوع على المسلم التفسير 
فشرحه لما فهمه هو نوع من انواع التفسير وطبعا هذا الشئ نرفضه 
هل انا فهمت صح ولا انت تقصد شئ  اخر ؟؟


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2012)

> هذا الجزء يخالف تماما مبدا رئيسى وهو انه ممنوع على المسلم التفسير


لا عزيزي، لم تفهمني، انا لم اقل أنه سيفسر لي النص لأناقشه في التفسير 
أنا اقول أن يشرح لي التناقض أصلا، فمثلا، هل يجوز ان ياتي لك مسلم بنصين لا يوجد بهما تناقض ولو ظاهري ويقول لك ، حل التناقض؟

أحيانا هذا يحدث، فهو هنا سيشرح ما يعتقده هو في النص "قبل أن نتكلم نحن" ثم فيما بعد يبدأ الكلام..


----------



## The Dragon Christian (5 أبريل 2012)

done....


----------



## remo2010 (5 أبريل 2012)

محاضرة قويه ورائعة كالعاده


----------



## Waiting+Jesus (5 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل وجاري القراءه


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل ...وتمت القراءة بأستفاضة...




> العامل اللغوي، يجب أن يعلم كل منا ان الكتاب
> المقدس لم يكتب بالعربية، ولم يكتب باليونانية الحالية أو العبرية الحالية، قد كتب
> بالعبرية القديمة واليونانية القديمة، لذا فيجب البحث في هذه اللغات عن المعاني
> العربية (أو الإنجليزية) التي قد تتضمنها الكلمة اليونانية او العبرية داخلها، فقد
> ...


 
هل أقتصرت اللغات الاصلية على اليونانية والعبرية؟ ام يمكننا أعتبار الارامية جزء لا يتجزأ من هذه اللغات الاساسية.....سبب سؤالي هو أن هناك بعض الكلمات التي تغير المعنى عن العبرية واليونانية ...وهو موضوع بحث فقدته منذ فترة ...لاسباب تتعلق بالحاسوب الخاص مع كل الاسف..


----------



## ramy22 (5 أبريل 2012)

تسجيل متابعة


----------



## Molka Molkan (5 أبريل 2012)

> هل أقتصرت اللغات  الاصلية على اليونانية والعبرية؟ ام يمكننا أعتبار الارامية جزء لا يتجزأ  من هذه اللغات الاساسية.....سبب سؤالي هو أن هناك بعض الكلمات التي تغير  المعنى عن العبرية واليونانية ...وهو موضوع بحث فقدته منذ فترة ...لاسباب  تتعلق بالحاسوب الخاص مع كل الاسف..


انا اعرف البحث المفقود للأسف 

نعم هذه هى اللغات كتصنيف عام، لكن لا يمكن بوجود كلمات ليست عبرية او يونانية بل آرامية مثلا في الكتاب المقدس..


----------



## o0chsite0o (5 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل*


----------



## white.angel (5 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل .. وجاري القرائه*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (5 أبريل 2012)

ارجو ارسال المحاضرة السابعة


----------



## Bent el Massih (5 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل وجاري القراءة
ربنا يبارك خدمتك​*


----------



## fouad78 (5 أبريل 2012)

شكرا عزيزي مولكا الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك
أنا سمعت أن بعض الباحثين يظنون أن انجيل متى والرسالة إلى العبرانيين كتبا باللغة الآرامية
​


----------



## benyamin55 (5 أبريل 2012)

أخونا الحبيب/ مولكا
تم تحميل المحاضرة السابعة، وجاري قراءتها
الله يعوضك


----------



## صوت الرب (5 أبريل 2012)

جاري التحميل


----------



## منتهى ابشارة (6 أبريل 2012)

شكرا جزيلا اخي العزيز على المحاضرة  تم التحميل والقراءة الان


----------



## HappyButterfly (6 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل ولى عودة *​


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 أبريل 2012)

*امتى هنبتدى فى المواضيع اللى تحتاج لدراسة
زى التجسد والفداء والثالوث؟*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أبريل 2012)

> *امتى هنبتدى فى المواضيع اللى تحتاج لدراسة
> زى التجسد والفداء والثالوث؟*


مش فاهم!
احنا قلنا أننا هاندرس المواضيع دي في الكورس؟


----------



## Rosetta (6 أبريل 2012)

تمت قراءة المحاضرة  
سلام ونعمة ....


----------



## Thunder Coptic (6 أبريل 2012)

تم التحمييل وجاري القراءه​


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أبريل 2012)

*هل يوجد أي شخص من المشتركين في الدورة لا يستطيع تحميل المحاضرات؟
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أبريل 2012)

*تم وضع الملفات هنا في المرفقات، رجاء الضغط عليها ثم التحميل..
*


----------



## G.a.L.a.x.y (6 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل وبديت قرايه *
*سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## o0chsite0o (6 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> مش فاهم!
> احنا قلنا أننا هاندرس المواضيع دي في الكورس؟


*اقصد المواضيع دى*
*
المواضيع التى سيتطرح خلال مدة الدورة:-
1-اول دروس ستتكلم عن اساسيات عن ايمانا المسيحى بازالة كل الشوائب العربية المتعلقة بايمانا نتيجة التأثر بثقافة الاسلام الخاطئة 

2-ثانى مجموعة من الدروس ستتكلم بشكل تفصيلى عن اساس الايمان المسيحى من منظور رسولى ابائى منطقى 
1-وحدانية الله من المنظور المسيحى
2-الثالوث من المنظور المسيحى
3-سقوط الانسان 
4-تدبير الخلاص
5-الوهية الكلمة 
6-عمل الروح القدس فى الكنيسة والمؤمنين 
7-مواضيع اخرى

*


----------



## Molka Molkan (6 أبريل 2012)

> *اقصد المواضيع دى*


*
اعتقد أننا أخذنا منها الآن ما يفيدنا في ردودنا على الشبهات مستقبليا، ولا مانع في المستقبل من دراسة هذه المواضيع لكن خارج الدورة لأني لا أملك أي وقت..


*


----------



## +إيرينى+ (7 أبريل 2012)

*تم القراءة و المذاكرة
محاضرة رائعة جدا*​


----------



## Samir poet (7 أبريل 2012)

*شكران ليك ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## رامي-777 (7 أبريل 2012)

تم دراسه المحاضره 
كيف يتم الرد على بعض شبهات التناقض في بعض قوانين العهد القديم وتعليم العهد الجديد مثل رجم الزاني وبعض القوانيم الاخره من هدا النوع فكيف نوصل خط التوافق الذي يوصل بينهما ونوضح ان لا تناقض ونقدمه وتوصيل الفكره لمعترض 
وسلام المسيح مع الجميع


----------



## ROWIS (7 أبريل 2012)

*سوريـ اتكعبلت اليومين اللي فاتوا ..
تم التحميل وجاري القراءة يا ريسسسسس
*


----------



## ibnelfady (8 أبريل 2012)

تم قراءة المحاضرة

المحاضرة جميلة جداً

                   ربنا يبارك تعبكم


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2012)

*



			كيف يتم الرد على بعض شبهات التناقض في بعض قوانين العهد القديم وتعليم  العهد الجديد مثل رجم الزاني وبعض القوانيم الاخره من هدا النوع فكيف نوصل  خط التوافق الذي يوصل بينهما ونوضح ان لا تناقض ونقدمه وتوصيل الفكره  لمعترض
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

**كما قلت في المحاضرة، لا يوجد تناقض أصلا، بل يوجد إيضاح للرمز بالحقيقة ويوجد سمو في التعامل بنفس التشريعات..
فلا يوجد أصلا تناقض، لكن يوجد سمو مبني على أساس العهد القديم..
*


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2012)

الأخ باسم فرج غير موجود!


----------



## Molka Molkan (9 أبريل 2012)

*الأخوة الأحباء، المحاضرة القادمة ستكون يوم شم النسيم (بعد عيد القيامة المجيد بيوم) لقدسية هذه الأيام، وأيضا المحاضرة القادمة ستكون الأخيرة في الجزء النظري كله، وبعد هذا سنبدأ في الجزء العملي الذي إتفقنا عليه..
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (9 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة الأحباء، المحاضرة القادمة ستكون يوم شم النسيم (بعد عيد القيامة المجيد بيوم) لقدسية هذه الأيام، وأيضا المحاضرة القادمة ستكون الأخيرة في الجزء النظري كله، وبعد هذا سنبدأ في الجزء العملي الذي إتفقنا عليه..
> *


*طب احسن بردو ربنا يباركك و نتمتع كلنا بهذه الأيام *
​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2012)

طب كويس جدااااااا
بركه هذا الاسبوع المقدس 
تكون مع الجميع
امين


----------



## ROWIS (10 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الأخوة الأحباء، المحاضرة القادمة ستكون يوم شم النسيم (بعد عيد القيامة المجيد بيوم) لقدسية هذه الأيام، وأيضا المحاضرة القادمة ستكون الأخيرة في الجزء النظري كله، وبعد هذا سنبدأ في الجزء العملي الذي إتفقنا عليه..
> *


*موز موز موز*


----------



## mr_antonyous (11 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل وجارى القراءة


----------



## Thunder Coptic (12 أبريل 2012)

تم التحميل وجار القرائه
الرب يبارك خدمتك استاذ مولكا


----------



## سرجيوُس (13 أبريل 2012)

متابعععععععععععععععععععععععع بشغف


----------



## fouad78 (14 أبريل 2012)

سأسافر من أجل العيد
المتابعة ستكون شبه مستحيلة خلال اسبوع بعد العيد
تحياتي​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (14 أبريل 2012)

قراءت المحاضرة شكرا الاستاذ/ مولكا على تعبك معى الرب يباركك


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أبريل 2012)

*ربما ربما ربما ربما تتأخر المحاضرة ليوم الثلاثاء..
*


----------



## ROWIS (15 أبريل 2012)

*مولكا حط في التوقيع بتاعك رابط المحاضرة السابعة، والبرنامج
*


----------



## المفدى بالدم (15 أبريل 2012)

ياريت يتاجل المحاضرة الاخيرة يومين او ثلاثه حتى نستعيد طاقتنا 
لان المتابعه فى هذه الايام اعتقد صعبه 
لان البرنامج العائلى لكل منا اعتقد مضغوط بما يكفى 
تحياتى للجميع ​


----------



## girgis2 (16 أبريل 2012)

*تم التحميل والقراءة

ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## benyamin55 (17 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> الأخ باسم فرج غير موجود!


الأخ باسم في أجازة من عمله، وسيعود قريبا خلال أسبوع على ما أعتقد


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 أبريل 2012)

قريت المحاضره
بس مش هقدر اسال
وهكتفي باساله الاعضاء


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> قريت المحاضره
> بس مش هقدر اسال
> وهكتفي باساله الاعضاء


*
إنت على طول العربى عندك فى الباي باي

بأسئلة برضوا تتكتب باسالة

حاجة تجن​*


----------



## coptic eagle (18 أبريل 2012)

لقد فهمت فكرة المحاضره السابعه والفرق بينها وبين المحاضره السادسه
فالمحاضره السادسه تتكلم عن كيفية طرح الشبهه وانه يجب فهم طريقة تفكير طارح الشبهه 
بينما المحاضره السابعه تتكلم عن فهم الكتاب المقدس طبقا للاحداث التاريخيه والعادات الثقافيه 
يعني المحاضرتان بيكملوا بعض


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (18 أبريل 2012)

+إيرينى+ قال:


> *
> إنت على طول العربى عندك فى الباي باي
> 
> بأسئلة برضوا تتكتب باسالة
> ...



لا مش كده
بس كنت بشارك من الموبيل
وبكتب بصعوبه
لاني مكسر بعيد عنك


----------



## +إيرينى+ (18 أبريل 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> لا مش كده
> بس كنت بشارك من الموبيل
> وبكتب بصعوبه
> لاني مكسر بعيد عنك



*سلامتك ألف سلامة*​


----------



## مديون للمسيح (21 أبريل 2012)

تمت القراءة و أعجبنى كثيرا أسلوب الأمثلة و التوضيحات ​


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2012)

*الإخوة والاخوات الأعزاء، صدقوني لا اعرف ماذا اقول لكم، قد إتفقنا على تأجيل موعد المحاضرة الثامنة لبعد فترة الأعياد (شم النسيم) وصدقوني كنت بدأت الكتابة بالفعل في المحاضرة الثامنة ولكن أصبت يومي الإثنين والثلاثاء ببرد شديد أدى إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارتي إلى 29.3 شرطة، بالإضافة إلى إحتقان في "الزور" وانفلونزا" ومن يومها الى اليوم لا استطيع أن اكتب لفقدان أعصابي تماما ولا استطيع متابعة أي شيء حتى دراستي ومسئولياتي فقد تركتها جميعا لعدم قدرتي الخروج من البيت،، فرجاء المعذرة وانا في شدة الخجل من كل هذا التأخير لكم،، رجاء صلوا لي
واستغلوا هذه الفترة في قراءة المحاضرات السابقة والسؤال فيها وعند عودتي بإذن المسيح سأرى كل هذا...

صلواتكم
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (21 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والاخوات الأعزاء، صدقوني لا اعرف ماذا اقول لكم، قد إتفقنا على تأجيل موعد المحاضرة الثامنة لبعد فترة الأعياد (شم النسيم) وصدقوني كنت بدأت الكتابة بالفعل في المحاضرة الثامنة ولكن أصبت يومي الإثنين والثلاثاء ببرد شديد أدى إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارتي إلى 29.3 شرطة، بالإضافة إلى إحتقان في "الزور" وانفلونزا" ومن يومها الى اليوم لا استطيع أن اكتب لفقدان أعصابي تماما ولا استطيع متابعة أي شيء حتى دراستي ومسئولياتي فقد تركتها جميعا لعدم قدرتي الخروج من البيت،، فرجاء المعذرة وانا في شدة الخجل من كل هذا التأخير لكم،، رجاء صلوا لي
> واستغلوا هذه الفترة في قراءة المحاضرات السابقة والسؤال فيها وعند عودتي بإذن المسيح سأرى كل هذا...
> 
> صلواتكم
> *


*ولا يهمك يا مولكا انت من البداية بتخدم بمحبة و مش ناقصنا حاجة *
* سلامتك *
​


----------



## +إيرينى+ (22 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والاخوات الأعزاء، صدقوني لا اعرف ماذا اقول لكم، قد إتفقنا على تأجيل موعد المحاضرة الثامنة لبعد فترة الأعياد (شم النسيم) وصدقوني كنت بدأت الكتابة بالفعل في المحاضرة الثامنة ولكن أصبت يومي الإثنين والثلاثاء ببرد شديد أدى إلى ارتفاع درجة حرارتي إلى 29.3 شرطة، بالإضافة إلى إحتقان في "الزور" وانفلونزا" ومن يومها الى اليوم لا استطيع أن اكتب لفقدان أعصابي تماما ولا استطيع متابعة أي شيء حتى دراستي ومسئولياتي فقد تركتها جميعا لعدم قدرتي الخروج من البيت،، فرجاء المعذرة وانا في شدة الخجل من كل هذا التأخير لكم،، رجاء صلوا لي
> واستغلوا هذه الفترة في قراءة المحاضرات السابقة والسؤال فيها وعند عودتي بإذن المسيح سأرى كل هذا...
> 
> صلواتكم
> *


*
ربنا يشفيك يا مولكا 
و يكون معاك
بس أعتقد إنك تقصد 39.3 مش 29.3 

لأن ما فيش أقل من 35 

مش كدة برضوا ؟؟؟

*


----------



## Bassem Farag (23 أبريل 2012)

أخى الحبيب مولكا ... سلامتك ألف سلامة
وشاكر ليك اهتمامك بالسؤال عنى
أنا كنت فى أجازة (قضيتها فى مصر) وكنت متخيل إنى ح اقدر أدخل النت ولو على فترات ... لكن الأجازة والمشاوير بالأضافة لفترة الأعياد مسمحتليش بكده
عموماً أنا رجعت تانى وحملت المحاضرة السابعة ... بس أعتقد إنى نسيت كل اللى كنت مذاكره ... فمضطر أرجع أعيد قراية المحاضرات والمناقشات من الأول خلال الكام يوم اللى جايين
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## صوت الرب (24 أبريل 2012)

ماذا حصل للدورة ؟


----------



## +إيرينى+ (25 أبريل 2012)

صوت الرب قال:


> ماذا حصل للدورة ؟


*
هو مولكا مريض حبتين 
سخونية و لوز و كدة 

لكن مهم اوى إنك تحمل البرنامج دا
لأنه تبع الدورة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=208759

*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2012)

*الإخوة والأخوات، شكرا لكم جميعاً، بإذن المسيح نستكمل غدا المحاضرات، فصلوا لأجلنا..
*


----------



## +Nevena+ (25 أبريل 2012)

الف سلامه عليك يا مولكا
وحمدلله عل يالسلامه وفي انتظارك


----------



## Thunder Coptic (25 أبريل 2012)

*الف سلامه استاذ مولكا*


----------



## ROWIS (25 أبريل 2012)

Molka Molkan قال:


> *الإخوة والأخوات، شكرا لكم جميعاً، بإذن المسيح نستكمل غدا المحاضرات، فصلوا لأجلنا..
> *


*يا مُسهـِل*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (25 أبريل 2012)

الف الحمد لله على سلامتك مولكا .....

الرب يبارك الجميع في خدمتهم وعملهم المستمر


----------



## Molka Molkan (25 أبريل 2012)

*إستعدوا يا أحباب..
*


----------



## Abdel Messih (25 أبريل 2012)

*فى الانتظار :t39:  *
​


----------



## Molka Molkan (30 أبريل 2012)

*دورة اللاهوت الدفاعي - التطبيق العملي 1 : من هو النبي؟*


----------

